# b.scorecardresearch.com ??



## plj (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it just me, or does everybodies browser hang up for 3 to 5 seconds waiting for b.scoreca rdresearch.com ?

The page displays, but I can't do anything at all until that site finishes whatever it is doing. Its really annoying.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 16, 2012)

Mine doesn't, I have all such things blocked. :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 16, 2012)

I've never seen that in my life.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 16, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I've never seen that in my life.


This

I think you may have a problem.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 17, 2012)

ScorecardResearch is a well known collector of browsing data.
There are about 7 such scripts on this site...

Facebook Connect
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mini/1345144388/fbconnect.js

Google Adsense
http://partner.googleadservices.com/gampad/google_service.js

Google Analytics
http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js

Quantcast
http://edge.quantserve.com/quant.js

ScoreCard Research Beacon
http://b.scorecardresearch.com/beacon.js

VigLink
http://cdn.viglink.com/api/vglnk.js

There are ways to turn the scripts off.


~Martin


----------

